# K-Mart caning Sale



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Just received my new K-Mart ad. Looks like the are having a 20% off caning items sale starting this weekend (Sunday). Check yours! In the past you they honored the sales price online, too.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks Jen for the notice! I see that they are offering free shipping on qualifying orders over 59.00! 

I just got 6 wide mouth pints ordered, free shipping and on sale at 9.89 each! Tried to buy some a walmart yesterday but they only had one package of them on the shelves. I live so far outside of town that for free shipping and the same price as Walmart, from KMart this is great delivered to my door!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this. We don't have a K Mart close so don't get their sale papers. 

I agree with Homesteader. Free shipping and home delivery are great! Plus I haven't seen prices this low in a long time: Regular pints 12/$7.19; Wide pints and regular quarts 12/$7.91; regular half pints 12/$6.47.

Contacted customer service as cart prices I've listed above didn't include their additional 10% off for online purchases before July 6th which were reflected in the online displayed price. Hopefully I'll be able to use both discounts and have an even better savings. Planning to stock up enough that I won't need new jars for awhile.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Mpennington, I ordered from Kmart and had the same problem, the order form said the prices would be updated in the cart. They were not. I also joined their club and was suppose to get 3 day shipping, I did not, I got ground UPS which is very hard on shipments. Last time I ordered jars from KMart 1/2 of them were broken. They made good but it was a huge hassle.

They are the only company I have ever dealt with that doesn't honor the shipping on the invoice. Also they packed my jars into 2 boxes 45 lbs each. I am not at all happy.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Packedready, I didn't get the additional 10% off. When I received an email from custoner service, there were different prices again. Same bottom line, but the additional 10% off became the free shipping. Still a much better deal on jars than I have seen so ordered many cases. 

There is a physical store within 25 miles of my home so can return if there is any breakage and not have to pay return shipping.

Will only buy from them again if there is another excellent deal.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I think we can still get the additional 10% off. There is free shipping on any order that is over $59, I will go after it and keep you posted.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I received one of 2 boxes today, had three cases in there (pints) and nicely filled in with packing peanuts. 

Also, if you get a box that has broken ones, UPS will pick up the broken box from your house. You don't have to take them anywhere.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Meijer (I think they are local to our area) has all of their canning jars and jelly jars $8.99 and $8.49. Bought 8 cs of jelly jars. I'm thinking about going and getting some more. I searched online and TSC has them for $10.99!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I received 14 boxes today. Really quick shipping. Ordered on July 1st received on July 5th. 

I did receive the additional 10% online purchase discount. Received an email from customer service today confirming that a credit had been issued to my account. Packedready, I hope you also received your additional 10%. 

I've opened and gone through about half of the boxes. So far, there are no broken jars. I do have 29 of the wide mouth rings that are damaged and a few lids that are bent. After I've opened everything, I'll contact KMart customer service.

I'm pleased with my purchases. Especially since KMart honored the prices as they were listed on the web site on July 1st. 

DH and I also purchased some rock maple university book shelving from Habitat for Humanities today that will hold all of my new jars with room for more. Four double sided units, each side is 48" wide by 16" deep by 52" tall. I'll have enough for 4 wide mouth quart jars deep. DH will add some additional storage above the units.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Posted twice - not sure how to delete entire message so just deleted text.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Well to update, my second box never got here. UPS has it listed under the tracking number as damaged in transit and they have contacted the sender. Now the date for arrival is the 10th. Luckily I haven't used all the other jars yet so it's not a big deal, but still.......the box that did arrive was very well packed.


----------



## redbird (Aug 6, 2012)

Go online to get their sale ads.


mpennington said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. We don't have a K Mart close so don't get their sale papers.
> 
> I agree with Homesteader. Free shipping and home delivery are great! Plus I haven't seen prices this low in a long time: Regular pints 12/$7.19; Wide pints and regular quarts 12/$7.91; regular half pints 12/$6.47.
> 
> Contacted customer service as cart prices I've listed above didn't include their additional 10% off for online purchases before July 6th which were reflected in the online displayed price. Hopefully I'll be able to use both discounts and have an even better savings. Planning to stock up enough that I won't need new jars for awhile.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I received my shipment and one box weighed 80 lbs, it was damaged but everything was in good shape. I received an email from Kmart stating they could not find the 10% off price. I printed the pages showing the price so I will have to fax it to them.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Packedready said:


> I received my shipment and one box weighed 80 lbs, it was damaged but everything was in good shape. I received an email from Kmart stating they could not find the 10% off price. I printed the pages showing the price so I will have to fax it to them.


Glad you had the pages with the price. When I called, the 10% off price was still on the web site and customer service could see. That price was removed from the site the next day. 

Some of my boxes were damaged as well. I've finished going through all the cases of jars. About 16% of the jars have scratches on or bubbles in the glass. I'm going to return these to the physical store as will be easier in the long run if I have to return some of those as well.

Not sure if scratches on the outside of the jars are a problem, but since I had a jar break in the canner, I inspect new jars and used jars very closely.


----------



## Cindy in PA (May 13, 2002)

Just got mine and they all appear to be OK. I was really nervous about breakage. These were half the price I could get them around here.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

One thing I noted was that on the lids on mine, every one, the rubber rim part was "squished" already. Maybe they sat in a hot warehouse. 

Many of the jars were actually sealed, the rubber part having had the jar rim already impressed into it. I threw them all out just to be sure. The "depressed ridge" was very evident.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I got the 10% credit finally! If there is a problem with the lids call Ball and they will send you replacement coupons. I have gotten cases of lids and rings that were damaged and they sent me coupons. Last year I bought some 1/2 jars and one jar would not seal as there was a defect and the sent me a check. They are good.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks Packedready, that is a thought! I called them yesterday as they issued a refund but only for one case, not 3. So they are issuing a second refund, plus I re-ordered the three cases and told the rep that I wanted free shipping as that was what I got on the original order. She said no problem, so they are on the way.


----------

